# Q:  what are windoes questions doing in a Linux forum?



## sidzen (Jan 15, 2014)

Call me old-school, but aren't such qustions better posed in a forum for the dominant OS, Mods?

Glad to be here, hope I can prove to be of some help to those open-minded individuals choosing to use Linux.

I do not apologize for asking because I have had enough of windoes and proprietary software in my life and think such inquiries belong elsewhere.  

Do you fellow TPU Forums junkies agree or disagree that this is a valid question?  If not, why, please?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 15, 2014)

If the mods see a reason that a thread does not belong in a subforum, they will move it. If they see it as a reasonable area to pose such threads, then they won't.

Some people might find it insulting that you assume anyone not using Linux is not open-minded too.


----------



## sidzen (Jan 15, 2014)

@ RCoon  "Some people might find it insulting that you assume anyone not using Linux is not open-minded too."  
I believe that assumption was made by someone else and not I.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 15, 2014)

Question is, why are we asking these kind of questions? RCoon has provided the answer, I think there is not much further to add in the discussion.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2014)

Not sure that "old school" has anything to do with it, if we followed your reasoning we pretty much would not have any *sub *forums at all, just an all encompassing very generalised one or two, it's not an offence for Windows users to also run setups that are Linux based, it is allowed and sometimes even encouraged, specialist sites are great for obtaining real in depth knowledge on a subject area, however, in my experience a broader base often promotes a more diverse and healthy community


----------

